# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Highspeed 1 στην Τήνο

## speedrunner

"To HighSpeed 1 προσέκρουσε σε ξέρα (μαλλον κοντά σε κάποιο φάρο)  μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου πριν 1 ώρα περίπου .
Ηδη δύτες  εξετάζουν την ζημιά για να εξετάσουν αν μπορεί να συνεχίσει το  δρομολόγιο ...
Ο κόσμος έχει αποβιβαστεί στο  λιμάνι και αναμένει."

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/06...h-speed-1.html

http://www.netcam.gr/

----------


## Chosen_12

Με πρόλαβες. Κι εγώ τώρα αυτό πήγαινα να γράψω...

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ελαφρά πρόσκρουση του Highspeed 1 στην Τήνο*
Το Λιμενικό ανακοίνωσε πριν από λίγο ότι Highspeed I προσέκρουσε ελαφρά στην προβλήτα της Τήνου κατά τον κατάπλου του από τη Ραφήνα, με 199 επιβάτες. Δεν αναφέρθηκαν τραυματισμοί ή ρύπανση. Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται η επιθεώρηση.

Πηγη:http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=12148

----------


## hayabusa

το πλοίο κρίθηκε αξιόπλοο και θα συνεχίσει κανονικά το δρομολόγιο του

http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic.../nrosekrouse-/

----------


## Super Jet

Θα αναχωρίσει το απογευμα απο ραφήνα; θα φτάσει εδω στις 18:00 περίπου.

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά για το ατύχημα του πλοίου έχει ανοιχτεί αυτό το θέμα που μπορείτε να γράφετε τα σχετικά. Όχι στο θέμα του πλοίου, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gpap2006

Η απογευματινή αναχώριση από Ραφήνα μετατέθηκε για τις 19.00.

----------

